# ok...what do you see......?



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 1, 2010)

working on a background for a portrait, and this came out.....

I'm not using it but.....well,  

what do you see here?


----------



## Omar B (Aug 1, 2010)

In the upper middle there's a bit that looks like a carnivore's skull.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 1, 2010)

An angry clown chasing blood soaked butterflies...

Evil ghosts dancing around the door to the office where I work?

Batman sitting in a cave of the bones of his various enemies?

Why, no, the haven't referred me for a psych eval lately.  Why ever would you ask?


----------



## Haakon (Aug 1, 2010)

First gut reaction, tortured souls. I also see the skull Omar is talking about.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 1, 2010)

One mean mother ****in Grizzly Bear.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2010)

Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave grooving with a pict.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 2, 2010)

A large tiger head made of flames (when I look at the whole thing) or a figure in a hooded robe (when I just look at the middle)


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave grooving with a pict.



:asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave grooving with a pict.



Ah, another Pink Floyd fan.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2010)

Dead center and up slightly, I see a Koala Bear with bat wings flapping directly towards me.  I am going to go hid under the covers now.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 2, 2010)

I see a figure wearing either a samurai or Egyptian headdress sitting hunched on a throne, surrounded by a cohort of small attendants or possibly scrollwork of same.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2010)

Godzilla


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2010)

I see dancing demon jesters, surrounding a demon samurai, holding an ornate helm. 

And, no. None of this was intentional. Whatever you see in there, was not intended. I was just going for a smoky background effect. LOL!


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2010)

*whew*

The last time I saw something like that I think I had a pretty good contact high from some 80s metal concert.  Things were about that in focus, too....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 2, 2010)

I see the slow decline of Bob's sanity.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2010)

Well...that ones a given.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2010)

I see the head of a bear too. Pretty cool Bob!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I see dancing demon jesters, surrounding a demon samurai, holding an ornate helm.
> 
> And, no. None of this was intentional. Whatever you see in there, was not intended. I was just going for a smoky background effect. LOL!


 I was going to say, Satan surrounded by minions and imps. Looking at a larger than life reflection, perhaps an oracle.
Sean


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 3, 2010)

The pure essence of evil.

So then this is for a portrait of Martha Stewart?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol


----------



## teekin (Aug 4, 2010)

This is what happens if you try to X-ray Satan. and the tech has the concentration of a humming bird on acid.

Lori
What????? Don't look at me! It's your picture!


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know, I find it rather cute.... sort of homely and comforting.... what?


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 5, 2010)

Top section I see two demon wisps with a sea turtle in the middle.  Middle section looks like artsy depiction of faces.
Very bottom center (red) looks like a double fronted dog (head at each end) trying to chase dancing men at each corner.


----------



## chaos1551 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dick Cheney.


----------

